# eating rabbits!!



## *poifect* (Apr 6, 2007)

:rant:

UGH!!! i am *sooo*angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Me and my family went to thisrecommended restaraunt last night for dinner. I was looking at the menuand it said "rabbit":growl: !!!!!!!!!!!!i was soooannoyed that i actually refused to eat anything there.

sorry butI just had to let my anger out!

:tantrum:GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tantrum:





lurv anabell :mrsthumper::bunnydance:


----------



## TALAMANT3Z (Apr 6, 2007)

eww i didnt think people ate them poor rabbits


----------



## Haley (Apr 6, 2007)

If it upset you, you should call the manager andcomplain. Let him know that its offensive to a pet owner to come in andsee their pet listed as an entree. Some managers will listen if enoughpeople call and complain.


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah ok! it is just soooo horrible that people would actually do that to poor little rabbits!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah it's horrible. But the thing is, rabbitswere originally kept for meat, then fur, then pets. So if it wasn't forpeople eating rabbits in the beginning, then we wouldn't be enjoyinghaving them as our beloved babies now.:dunno

Not that I condone eating rabbit in any way, I could never doit.:disgust In fact, I'd prefer not to eat any meat at all, but I'vetried the veggie route a few times and it just won't work for me,probably a lot to do with how fussy an eater I am, I don't even likevegetables.:huh


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 6, 2007)

It's really no worse than having steak, duck,roast lamb etc. Somewhere, someone has a chicken for a pet, or a weelamb, even a cow.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2007)

A few years ago, I went to a Vietnameserestaurant in Southern California. There was a selection onthe menu that I had no idea what it was. I asked, and guesswhat??? It was rabbit. No thank you. Iended up eating veggie that night I was so disgusted.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 6, 2007)

Blah, that's awful. Not sure how many peoplehere are believers or not. But, the Bible actually says not to eatrabbit! I can honestly say AMEN to that! lol


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Depending on what "bible" you read it alsostates not to eat pigs or cows as they are sacred.I don't eatveal or lamb as I do not eat babies but I do eat all othermeat. I believe that if you eat any meat then youhave no right topreach what is ok. To each their own.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2007)

I have no biblical adversity to eating meat, butI am a new convert to a semi-veggie lifestyle. For about amonth now, I am meat -free. I am not calling myself avegetarian, because I cannot resist shellfish. Put a shrimpor a lobster in front of me and I melt. Other than those twosins, I have been clean and see no problem in staying thatway. I do not miss meat at all.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 6, 2007)

Rabbit is still very much recognized as a meatanimal throughout the world...much the same as cow or goat or sheep, sohaving it on the menu at a restaurant - while you don't see it listedas often as cow - is not surprising. For myself, I had always beenturned off at seeing veal or lamb on a menu, since the slaughter ofbaby animals, because their meat is more tender, I've always thought tobe rather barbaric. However, that's just my opinion. I choose to noteat meat because I don't like the thoughts of eating another animal. 

I guess in personalizing our pets, seeing their bretheren on arestaurant menu can be quite shocking if you're not used to it. I oncesaw a documentary on tv - actually not on purpose...I was flippingchannels and stopped to see what was on - and the scene they showedwithin seconds of me coming across the channel completely sickened andhorrified me. I won't go into detail, but suffice to say it was aboutAsians having dogs as part of their diet....it showed an open-airmarket and how they sold live dogs to the public, but (to put it asgently as I can) *processed* them for the customer. I saw that sceneprobably 10 years ago now, and to this day the image still makes meill. And while that scene would have upset me no matter what type ofanimal it was, because they were dogs - and cute ones at that - it feltlike witnessing a murder.

For myself, I cannot condemn others for eating animals, or even in whatkinds of animals they eat...the only thing I do tend to condemn is theway so many animals are raised for meat in overcrowded, inhumaneconditions, or simple out-and-out abuse and/or neglect of any animal,pet or otherwise. But I can still empathize with you for being upsetover seeing rabbits on a menu...I think it just shows how deeply youcare about them, and how you wish you could help them all.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 7, 2007)

You're right, God talks about not eating hovedanimals. (that's why no pork for me(Plus it's really bad for you), andI hardly eat any beef.)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2007)

This discussion really made me curious about what the bible says about eating meat, so I searched a little. 

I found some verses in Leviticus, Chapter 11 and now I'm even more confused. 

According to what I found, it is acceptable to eat meat only if the animal has hooves AND chews its cud (cows). 

It specifically states that domesticated rabbits (coneys) and hares arenot to be eaten because they do not have hooves, although it says theychew their cud (?).

I got really lost on the part about fowl.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

I didn't know the bible said that....onder:

I really want to try and be veggie again, the more I think about it the moreI don't like it.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

By "cud," they mean cecals for rabbits. I just read that quotation in The Private Life of the Rabbit.

But isn't shellfish off the list in the bible too?

Although I would never personally eat rabbit, I grew up in a rural areawhere it's not unusual for people to raise rabbits to provide meat fortheir family. So it's normal for me to see, I just try not tothink about it. I eat other animals so I try not to bejudgemental about which animals other people eat, even if they are mypets. Some cultures traditionally eat dogs and cats andhorses, too. Not my cup of tea, but who am I to talk when Ieat pork while other people have pet pot bellied pigs?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's the chapter I referenced above, if anyone cares to read it:

http://www.htmlbible.com/kjv30/B03C011.htm

Verses 5 and 6 specifically state that the domesticated rabbit (coney) and the hare are not to be eaten.

The next time someone jokingly asks when I'm eating my rabbits, I'll refer them to this!

Edited to say: I don't judge anyone for eatingmeat. I eat some meat myself.I just getreally tired of the "rabbit stew" jokes every time someone hears I keeppet rabbits.


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 7, 2007)

That was very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## karona (Apr 7, 2007)

I eat only family raised free range chicken we get from my friend. Other than that I am veggie.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2007)

The last time I was at the feed store, the ownerand I had an interesting discussion on this. We were talking about hayand pellets and how some good alfalfa hay will help fatten up arabbit....and he was telling me (he's in his 70's) how when he wasyoung - they only used hay to feed their (meat) rabbits. He said thatthose rabbits tasted pretty darn good (sorry - but I am trying to putthis all in perspective here).

He said that back then - like 60 or so years ago - rabbits were prettymuch raised for meat only and rarely did you see a rabbit as a pet. Hecame from a poor family and the only way they could afford to put meaton the table was to raise rabbits for meat. So they raised the rabbitsand fed them only alfalfa hay (he said that they could afford to growthe hay as they lived out in the country and it was "GOOD" haytoo....whatever that means to him I don't know).

So even here in the US - rabbits started out as a "meat" animal. I do'tknow how long we've been domesticating them and making them pets. I'malmost 48 and I had rabbits as pets when I was about 8 or 10....butthey were Florida Whites or something like that....they weren't themore exotic ones.

The whole idea of eating rabbits is hard for me to wrap my mind around.I was talking to one breeder and I realized that part of why she caneat rabbit (even though she breeds lionheads) is because she sees themas "livestock" and started out with rabbits by raising "meat" rabbits.Once again - her family lives on a farm and she grew up on a farm.

I think rabbits make great pets and I love them dearly. To myknowledge, I have never eaten rabbit and I can't bring myself to eatrabbit although I have acquaintances who do. But I have come to thepoint where I understand that the concept of "meat" rabbits was herebefore we had pet rabbits and that many people look at rabbits aslivestock.

I've also found that just as they can't change my mind - I can't changetheirs...so I just sort of don't discuss it with them anymore.

Peg


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

I know, when I heard people ate rabbits I freaked out.  It's so cruel.

Amy &amp; :bunnydance: Dusty


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I pretty much don't judge anyone foreating rabbit, as long as they don't talk about eating MY rabbits, orthier PET rabbits, then I'm fine.

________
Nadia


----------



## Starina (Apr 8, 2007)

I eat meat, so I can't really get offended whensomeone eats rabbit. I don't eat it, and never will. I DO hate thepeople who know that you havepet bunny and have to bring upthat they LOVE to eat rabbit. That to me seems like they are trying tobother you. I do lay into those people, hard. It is one of thosethings, like the death penalty, or abortion, you aren't changing them,and they aren't changing you.

I don't ever want to own a cow, because I know that then I will beunable to eat burgers. I want to get some chickens, but I just wanttheir eggs, they can livetheir whole life in the coop. Idon't think I could kill my own food, unless something like a ZombieApacalypse happened.

I still wouldn't eat rabbit though.

~Star~


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 8, 2007)

> I don't ever want to own a cow, because I know that then I will be unable to eat burgers.


Yes, that's the way I am too (some farmers we would've made, huh!).Several years ago I attended a computer course for a few months, andevery day I cycled through the city's Experimental Farm in order to getthere. The bike path went past a field where the Holsteins grazed. Onthe way home I'd always stop for a few moments to watch them; they wereso graceful and beautiful. After doing this for about a week, one ofthe cows became curious and approached the fence...and from on then wewere friends. I'd arrive at the fence, put my bike down, and she'd comewalking over. She would love to be scratched on her neck and under herchin (just like a big black and white dog), and I felt bad whenever Ihad to leave, as she would follow me the entire length of the pasturefence...and then would stand and stare as I cycled away. I lovecows...they are full of personality and gentleness. 



> I don't think I could kill my own food, unless something like a Zombie Apacalypse happened.



:laugh:
Have you ever seen the movie, 'Fido'? When I read what you wrote itreminded me of this one. If you enjoy schlocky movies, rent thisone...it's hilarious! It's set back in the 50s, and zombies had runamok...until the town devised a way to keep them under control. Theones that were captured were turned into house servants...and the story(which is a very weird comedy) revolves around a little boy named Timmywho becomes friends with the family's zombie servant. It's a bit goreyin a zombie-kinda way, but funny too.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> The bike path went past a field where the Holsteins grazed.On the way home I'd always stop for a few moments to watch them; theywere so graceful and beautiful. I love cows...they are full ofpersonality and gentleness.


I love Holsteins, too. (Maybe that's why I have two black and white moo cow bunnies!)

I didn't realize how HUGE Holsteins are until I visited my sister a fewyears ago. She lives near some dairy farmers. Sheknew how much I loved Holsteins, so one day, she took me out, stoppedthe car and we got out to see them. I got one to come up tothe fence and I fed her some grass. I was inheaven!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 8, 2007)

I know! They are massive creatures. Big soulfuleyes, and the biggest, _wettest_ noses I've ever seen! (Ever haveone lick you? Slime city...LOL)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I have a couple of pics somewhere. I'll have to see if I can scan them and put them up.


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

There IS a diffrence between a pet bunny and arabbit.A pet bunny has a name and is loved.A meat rabbit is food.I'dnever eat my grandad's pet cow.Would you?Why not?That hamburger you hadlast was a cow.There is a diffrence.I know its hard to understand.I caneven understand why people eat dog meat.I just dont agree with the waythey slauter the animal.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 11, 2007)

Even though, it upsets me, it is just likeeating chicken. But I would never eat it. I can't eat an animal that Ikeep as a pet. My mum whants a pet chicken - but I enjoy grilledchicken and chicken jerky. It would be very weird. 
But there are ways that rabbits are slaughted that is absolutly horrifiying and inhumain.
My brother and grand pappy hunt wild rabbits for food - but there'sreally nothing I can do. They do make jokes about my rabbits, though.They'll be like, "I should take Bun-Bun hunting - he can help train myhounds." I really find no laughter about it. But I can't be a bitch tomy family members.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 12, 2007)

I've eaten rabbit. My grandma raised them asmeat animals. She treated them very well and they were very well takencare of, but there was never an illusion that they were pets.I grew up knowing that the pig, the goat, the chicken and the rabbitwould one day end up on my plate. 


My parents taught me the difference between a pet and food when I wasvery little. My grandma stopped breeding rabbits for food about 6 yearsago. This was way before I had Loki. To be honest with you, I reallydon't see anything wrong with eating livestock. I would never eatsomeone's pet, but I'm a meat eater. Plain and simple.


t.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 12, 2007)

That much is true..Pets and livestock aremajorly different. My mom had cows growing up, and a few were cows tobe butchered..She couldn't eat their own cows, hurt her too much.


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 12, 2007)

I never eat rabbit never have and never will they are too cute


----------



## missyscove (Apr 12, 2007)

To my knowledge I haven't had rabbit, but I haveno problem with people eating them. Like others have said, myonly problem with eating any animal is how they are raised andkilled. 

Also, for those of you who were discussing biblical implications, wediscussed the following passage in my theology class. To usit essentialy meant that eating what in Jewish tradition wereconsidered "unclean" animals was okay because God cleanses allanimals. 

"10:9About noon[suP]22[/suP]the next day, while they were on their way and approaching[suP]23[/suP]the city, Peter went up on the roof[suP]24[/suP]to pray.10:10He became hungry and wanted to eat, but while they were preparing themeal, a trance came over him.[suP]25[/suP]10:11He[suP]26[/suP]saw heaven[suP]27[/suP]opened[suP]28[/suP]and an object something like a large sheet[suP]29[/suP]descending,[suP]30[/suP]being let down to earth[suP]31[/suP]by its four corners.10:12In it[suP]32[/suP]were all kinds of four-footed animals and reptiles[suP]33[/suP]of the earth and wild birds.[suP]34[/suP]10:13Then[suP]35[/suP]a voice said[suP]36[/suP]to him, Get up, Peter; slaughter[suP]37[/suP]and eat!10:14But Peter said, Certainly not, Lord, for I have never eaten anythingdefiled and ritually unclean![suP]38[/suP]10:15The voice[suP]39[/suP]spoke to him again, a second time, What God has made clean, you mustnot consider[suP]40[/suP]ritually unclean![suP]41[/suP]10:16This happened three times, and immediately the object was taken up intoheaven.[suP]42"Acts 10: 9-16[/suP]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats nasty (for me) who would eat rabbits?


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> Thats nasty (for me) who would eat rabbits?


The same kinds of people who eat cows, sheep, chickens, ducks, cats, dogs, anything else.


----------



## Flopsy Bun-Bun (Apr 13, 2007)

When I was a child I remember my babysitter'shusband showing me a gun, and they told me they were going rabbithunting. Afterwards we ate the rabbit and I didn't think anything ofit. In fact, I quite enjoyed it.

Knowing that is quite horrible to me now, actually!!

When I was a bit older a friend's dad cooked rabbit stew and I ate it,but by that time I felt funny about eating rabbits, even though I knewI'd eaten rabbit before...

NOW, eating rabbit would be like eating cat...I couldn't do it!!

I don't like jokes about "rabbit stew" but I usually just say ha ha...and let it go. It's not worth kicking up a stink about!!

My father in law was telling us a couple of weeks ago that he made somejoke to a lady who owned rabbits about rabbit stew and she got reallyupset with him!! I told him I didn't blame her  My husband grew up ona farm where rabbits were pests so he grew up shooting them...I toldhim that he's never, ever allowed to kill another bunny!! (Althoughwhen there were rabbits on the farm with myxo I was happy for him tokill them, as they were going to suffer more if they weren't put out oftheir misery quickly )

Anyway, I try not to be too judgemental about what people eat, as we were all raised differently and have different beliefs...

EDIT: Ha ha...I just realised I posted this as my bunny not me 

Of course, he'd be saying..."EAT RABBIT!!! How disgusting!! Shame on rabbit eaters!"


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 13, 2007)

It creul to eat any animals, but the truth is weeat basically every single animals on this planet. I am not kidding.From bugs to whales. If dinosaurus was alive we eat them too.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

Legacygirl, I don't think it is cruel.I think it is survival. Survival of the fittest infact. Now that does not mean we have a right to be cruel toanimals while they are alive or to overeat any animal. I donot agree with the killing of an animal that is not going to be usedfor its meat, hide, anything. That is why I also don'tdisagree with furs, leather, etc. If the animal that waskilled was also eaten, then I have no issue. 

We need to learn to be more like, for example, the Native Americans whowould kill an animal and use literally every part of thatanimal.


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 13, 2007)

I kind of mis interpert. what I amtrying to say. What I hear now these day, they abuse animals so we canwear their furs. But in reality we eat everyspecies of animals on this planet.Example. bugs, squirrel, giraffe, zebra, lion,hippo, rhino, buffalos, dogs, cats, birds, waterfowls, mice, rat,frogs, gator, bears, seal, seal lions, whales, rabbit, goat, sheep,cattles, ox, yax, antelopes, big horn sheep, dall sheep, opposum,armadillo, tapir, anteater, monkeys, pigs, crab, squid, octopus, fish,crayfish,guniea pig,chicken, turkey, geese, elephant, wolf,coyotoe,horses, leopard, cheetah, tiger, shark, dolphin,snake, lizard,turtle etc.


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 14, 2007)

I understand that we are born and bredcarnivores but still, people wearing animals fur just to "lookgood" we weren't supposed to do that. :nonono:Ialso detest people who hunt just for the adrenelin , "oh yes killinganimals that havent done anything to you......what fun!ssd:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 14, 2007)




----------

